# Mods, can you answer a question or two?



## danenachtrieb (Sep 20, 2009)

what adds to the rep bar? I've been thanked more times than a couple people and they have bigger rep bars so is it based off of overall activity on the sight? also on my reputation i got a negative comment based off of the fact that I had Black Dahlia Murder's new album before it came out. I got it from a site that has permission from the bands who personally have to upload it. NOT PIRATING. Is there anyway that i can get that off of my reputation?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 21, 2009)

nobody messes with rep once you get it, it's from the balance on the left bottom of posts


----------



## drenzium (Sep 21, 2009)

- removed -


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 21, 2009)

drenzium said:


> if they weren't a sissy and put their name after their bad rep, just give it back to them. otherwise, not a lot you can do, just get good reps to bring your points back up



That is precisely the reason the rep system is anonymous...when all rep was automatically signed, people automatically just sent one back, even if they'd deserved the original one (and I'm not referring to the original poster here). If you genuinely feel a rep was unwarranted or abusive, then PM a mod, as sending retaliatory rep or pulling the 'sign your neg reps!' routine just turns threads into fights.


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 21, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> That is precisely the reason the rep system is anonymous...when all rep was automatically signed, people automatically just sent one back, even if they'd deserved the original one (and I'm not referring to the original poster here). If you genuinely feel a rep was unwarranted or abusive, then PM a mod, as sending retaliatory rep or pulling the 'sign your neg reps!' routine just turns threads into fights.



+1 If you don't like the rep system, turn it off. People turn it into a dick measuring contest, and have a fit over negs. Just take it like a man, unless you have a legitimate reason, then take it to a mod.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, don't worry about. It's just little bars, and not everyone can be a fan. Fuck what other people think anyways.

PS - Haha! I have more rep than you!


----------



## Leon (Sep 21, 2009)

It was supposed to be a system of showing who was the most helpful in answering questions... that sort of thing. Then it turned into a 4chan-rep-fest. I haven't paid it much attention since.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 22, 2009)

danenachtrieb said:


> what adds to the rep bar? I've been thanked more times than a couple people and they have bigger rep bars so is it based off of overall activity on the sight? also on my reputation i got a negative comment based off of the fact that I had Black Dahlia Murder's new album before it came out. I got it from a site that has permission from the bands who personally have to upload it. NOT PIRATING. Is there anyway that i can get that off of my reputation?



Thanked and rep bars are two different measurements. Thanked represents how many thread of yours have been thanked but not how many times your threads have been thanked. The rep bars are a calculation of all the rep you have received including thanked threads and individual positive and negative rep.

As for your neg rep as already stated we can not change your rep, mods can only edit the text in the comment however I will point out that the guy who gave you the neg rep is a dick, not only were you not discussing file sharing but he has discussed his own downloading previously and been neg repped for it. 

Anyway like others have said don't worry about your rep, it is just a few coloured bars that in many cases represent how big a post whore, show off or idiot you are. I almost never get rep for helping people, answering questions, posting tech or any of the reasons rep should be given but if I post something ridiculous that no one has seen before or a well timed gag I will get tons of it.

As for retaliation rep mentioned in this thread, there is a notice up about rep abuse, if any one is caught abusing the rep system including handing out retaliation rep they will be warned then perma banned.


----------



## danenachtrieb (Sep 25, 2009)

thanx s7eve


----------



## Xaios (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a quick FYI, the rep bar also increases incrementally. The first 6 bars increase for every 500 rep points you have. Looks like you're pretty close to getting a 2nd tick. You can see how many rep points you have in your user control panel.

Hope that helps answer the question a bit as well.

Edit: Heh, didn't notice that it's been well over a week since this thread was posted in. If any mod feels this bump is unnecessary, please feel free to delete this post.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2009)

Actually, a thanked post gives a small amount of rep as well, just not much. (I honestly can't recall what I set it to.)


----------



## CatPancakes (Nov 6, 2009)

danenachtrieb said:


> what adds to the rep bar? I've been thanked more times than a couple people and they have bigger rep bars so is it based off of overall activity on the sight? also on my reputation i got a negative comment based off of the fact that I had Black Dahlia Murder's new album before it came out. I got it from a site that has permission from the bands who personally have to upload it. NOT PIRATING. Is there anyway that i can get that off of my reputation?



dont worry about neg rep, i got neg repped and called a twat for posting a picture of my car in a thread about cars haha


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 6, 2009)

^ *checks your rep..*

HAHA! That right there is the single reason why rep just cannot be taken seriously in the slightest! 2 pictures of your car, and you saying you need 2 tires makes you a twat these days!


----------

